# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Aug 9th



## Eric (Jul 28, 2015)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Aug 9th*

*What:*   Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails.  We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
*When:*   Sunday August 9th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
*Where:*  Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
*Who:*    Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only.
*Theme:*  Ride your tire company bikes - Goodyear, Firestone, BF Goodrich, Etc... if you don't have one, don't worry, this is just for fun.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2015)

Super Cool!
Bumping this to remind us of this OC Ride Sunday


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 7, 2015)

I didnt pack the Firestone Pilot yet because i am riding it Sunday! See you guys there.


----------



## Eric (Aug 9, 2015)

Don't forget to bring your tire company bike on this ride.  See you guys at 10:00-10:30.


----------



## Eric (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for coming out everyone.  It was a great ride through old Orange.


----------



## Eric (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Eric (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Eric (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2015)

Great pics. Thanks for taking them and posting them.
Super cool....looking forward to Sept. ride already


----------

